# Josh Smith: A PF Or SF?



## ATLien

The player Josh Smith seems to be compared to most often is Shawn Marion, and Marion is now playing PF. I don't ever think we'll see Smith develop the handle required to play on the wing, so he might evolve into a 4. Thoughts?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

i think he is a pf because he cant shoot as well as someone like marion.

as he gets older hell prolly turn into a solid pf like marion


----------



## ATLien

Yeah he has the size he can develop into either position, but he doesn't really have a post presence mentality.


----------



## master8492

The guy is only 19 years old.


----------



## fruitcake

he doesn't have much dribbling ability or a good post up mentality...which means he is neither at the moment...we will see what he becomes as he develops.


----------



## ansoncarter

he doesn't look like he has the frame for pf

I'd use steroids if I was him. Don't leave anything to chance


----------



## Scinos

Admittedly, I haven't seen alot of Josh Smith this season, but I think he's going to be a SF. 

It's interesting that all of you say he doesn't have the handles to play the wing position. That would be a problem for a SG, but I don't think it's essential for a SF. I've been following Rashard Lewis' career since he came into the NBA, and he couldn't shoot or dribble either. Even now he doesn't really have good handles. But, he's made up for it with great outside shooting and a post up game. 

Smith will just have to work hard to improve his outside jumpshot. All reports that i've read say he has great work ethic, so it should be solid within two seasons. With his size and athletic ability, he should also be able to develop a good post game. It's probably going to take some time though, so Atlanta fans will have to be patient. 

If you end up with a SF who can give you 15-20 ppg on putbacks, spot up jumpers and the occasional post play, that's gold. To me, that's far more valuable than a wing player with great handles that overdribbles the ball trying to create something while four other guys stand around watching. 

My :twocents:.


----------

